# Kuhn Rotary Rakes



## NCHayMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey guys, just looking to see if anyone has ever had any dealings with these Kuhn trailed rotary rakes...specifically the GA6000. I am in need of something that will do 2 separate rows with one machine (one tractor, one guy as well)...any other models out there other than Kuhn, I haven't see anything similar in my looking around.

Thanks.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

At the end of last summer I bought an older Kuhn single rotery rake. I absolutly love it. I can run very fast while it would make a excellent windrow. I did watch a dual rotar that could make two windrows and after seeing that I decided I'd try getting my own rotary rake. Krone is another on to check into, but around where I live there are more Kuhn dealers.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

My cousin has a 6000 and likes it. I don't think he has had much problems outside of the help getting into the fencerow now and again. It will not rake 2 separate rows though. It will only allow you to vary the width the 2nd rotor rakes. You will need the 6002 to do rake 2 singles or one big double.

I have a claas double that does both and really love it. Simple to operate. My 80 year old father can rake odd shaped fields and make perfect windrows. It has the 4th set of tines on each arm (the Kuhn only has 3 on the 6000/6002) and that makes a little cleaner job at higher ground speed.

Krone makes a nice looking unit and there are some others.


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

I demo'd a poettinger 601 last summer for a week or so. Very nice job of raking and very efficient in the field. Raked either one or two windrows. Problem was it was designed for two 9ft swaths and no more so I couldn't get a clean job raking around corners like I can with my NH double hitch. and the price is too high for my operation. If the right used one comes along at the right price though I would change. Noticed a big improvement in the consistency in the size of the bales with the rotary, very nice windrows set up well for the baler. I watched a claas operate one day and I thought that it turned a little slower than what this rake did and still did a nice job. I tried to get the rotor speed slowed down on this rake but didn't seem to work well at slower speeds, maybe the claas has more arms or larger diameter rotors, all things to look for.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

I'm not familiar with any other brands, but the Krone rotary rake I used last season was a huge improvement over the NH 258 roll bar rake I used before. Faster raking, better windrows makes better bales and faster more complete drying. I got a 38T which is a single rotor trailed unit. It follows the ground very closely using a bogey suspension. Lifts clear and high at the headlands.

Here is a satellite view with a section of a field being raked with it.

View attachment 1225


----------



## tdjjjs (Nov 16, 2009)

What is the main disadvantage of rotary rakes? I would think they would not do as good a job on uneven ground or Washout "ruts"?


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Dolphin said:


> I'm not familiar with any other brands, but the Krone rotary rake I used last season was a huge improvement over the NH 258 roll bar rake I used before. Faster raking, better windrows makes better bales and faster more complete drying. I got a 38T which is a single rotor trailed unit. It follows the ground very closely using a bogey suspension. Lifts clear and high at the headlands.
> 
> Here is a satellite view with a section of a field being raked with it.
> 
> View attachment 1225


Nice shot Dolphin
Either you have autosteer on your discbine or that is one heck of a good driver


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

tdjjjs said:


> What is the main disadvantage of rotary rakes? I would think they would not do as good a job on uneven ground or Washout "ruts"?


None that I know of, unless you want to count the price of them. Provided you have the model wih the bogie tires uneven/rutty ground isn't rally an isse. I use ne without the bogie wheels and have to slow down on the uneven ground but it isn't really an issue. If I had the extra $$$$$$ for one I would own on. Rotaries o a grat ob---even better with lighter second crop when you land up doublig up windrows.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

faster raking, better drying, better bales, faster baling. the best rake i ever owned, would never use anything but a kuhn double rotor as they are the most durable longest lasting rake out there. anyone i know that had a claas or krone went back to the kuhn shortly after as they didn't last as long.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

MikeRF said:


> Nice shot Dolphin
> Either you have autosteer on your discbine or that is one heck of a good driver


Thanks Mike. I run a "loose as a goose" old Farmall 560 pulling a Ford 9' sickle MC. I love to drive. So much so I was thinking of finding someone in southern MN that hires operators, could possibly get a job for more experience and harvesting cuts would be offset so I could still get my two cuts in up north.


----------



## rrch129 (Oct 5, 2009)

dolphin what website are you using to get such updated satellite views? Does it calculate acreage?


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

rrch, just got lucky on Google.

I make hi-res shots from sat images, makes a nice image for your office wall.


----------

